# Umbau sinnvoll, Canyon Stitched auf Trial-Bike



## suave (29. Dezember 2016)

Hallo, ich möchte eure Meinung hören ob das alles wirklich sinn macht.
Vor paar Jahren habe ich ein Hope Trial Bike geholt und es hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Wegen Zeitmangel, Arbeit usw. habe ich es verkauft. Nun habe ich mir ein Dirt Bike von Canyon (Stitched 360 https://www.canyon.com/gravity/stitched/2016/stitched-360.html) geholt. Leider liegt mir das nicht so. Ich würde lieber "City-Trial" betreiben oder mal in Skate-Park meinen Spaß haben. Nun stellt sich die Frage ob es sinn macht, das Bike so weit umzubauen damit es "City-Trial" tauglich wird.

Umgebaut werden muss: 
Kurbel vorne (von 32Z auf 22Z)
Vorbau inkl. Lenker
Vorderradbremse (MT7) 
was noch ... ?
Gabel vorne kann beinahe komplett hart gestellt werden.

Schon umgebaut
Hinterradbremse (MT5 mit 203 Scheibe)
Ritzel hinten wurde auf 17Z umgerüstet.

Taugt dann das Bike für mein Vorhaben oder soll ich mir direkt ein Inspired Fourplay holen ?

Ich möchte an keinen Wettkämpfen teilnehmen, aber auf eine Tischtennisplatte würde ich schon gerne drauf springen können mit dem Bike.

Hier sieht man die Geometrie der beiden Bikes 
einmal  Forplay 24" und Canyon 26"





http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=9a01e1-1483030187.jpg

und  Hex26" und Canyon 26"



http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=dec00c-1483030313.jpg

Bitte um eure ehrliche Meinung

MFG Niko


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. Dezember 2016)

VR Bremse MT5 ist genauso gut wie ne MT7. Ansonsten kann man mit allem Trial fahren. Für den Anfang wird es schon gehen. Von einem Inspired würde ich erstmal abraten, denn da gibst du viel Geld aus und findest evtl. heraus, dass sich der Erfolg beim fahren nicht schnell genug einstellt (Trial dauert wirklich sehr lange) und dann verkaufst du es mit viel Verlust wieder. Insofern erstmal das Canyon fahren und gut ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suave (29. Dezember 2016)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Das es lange dauert, um "gut" zu werden, ist mir schon klar. Nur ich frage mich, ob es Sinn macht, mit einem nicht "geeignetem" Bike zu üben. Der Umbau wird schon deutlich günstiger sein als sich ein komplett neues Bike zu holen, nur ist es wert ?


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. Dezember 2016)

suave schrieb:


> nur ist es wert ?


Die Frage ist eher ob es das Inspired Wert ist. Versteh mich nicht falsch. Gerade ich bin der letzte der etwas gegen ein neues Rad hat (hab da so meinen Ruf weg) aber zum Trackstand und Bunny Hop üben braucht es kein Inspired.


----------



## BikingDevil (26. Januar 2017)

Ich bin über Jahre (ca. 15) mit nem umgebauten CC und später Dirtbike trial gefahren... das funxt auch. Nur einiges geht halt nicht so leicht von der Hand, wegen ungünstiger Winkel und wegen des oft höheren Gewichts.
Guck dir z.B. Ryan Leech und Chris Akrigg an... die hab ich noch nie auf "richtigen" Trialbikes gesehen und die beiden sind schon ne Referenz in Sachen Trial!
Inzwischen fahre ich aber seit 10 Jahren ein (wechselndes) Trialbike und denke auch das es ab einem bestimmten Level nur noch Vorteile bringt.


----------

